# Probleme mit Code im JCreator



## Hoschi49 (26. Jul 2004)

das ist der Code:


```
public class Quadrat{
  static int quadrat( int n ){
    return n * n;
  }
  static void ausgabe( int n ){
    String s;
    int i;
    for ( i = 1; i <= n; i=i+1 ){
      s = "Quadrat("
      + i
      + ") = "
      + quadrat(i);
      System.out.println( s );
    }
  }
  public static void main( String args[] ){
    ausgabe( 40);
  }
}
```

Ich habe in Jcreator ein Neues Projekt gemacht und denn Code eingefügt.

wenn ich jetzt auf F7 drücke compiled her , super, wenn ich auf F5 drücke compile Project dann gibts Fehlermeldungen !


Wenn ich aber auf execute FILE geh dann gehts, jedoch öffnet er dann eine DOS BOX .


Kann mir das jemand erklären !?! denke es liegt am code :idea: 

P.S. ich muss dazu sagen ich habe ein Basic-Java Applet Project geöffnet mit dem Assistenten
THX

Hosch

_[Edit by Beni: Codetags eingefügt, Code eingerückt]_


----------



## Hoschi49 (26. Jul 2004)

haste das einrücken automatisch gemacht? wenn ja sag please wie !?!


----------



## Roar (26. Jul 2004)

Hoschi49 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> dann gibts Fehlermeldungen !
> Wenn ich aber auf execute FILE geh dann gehts, jedoch öffnet er dann eine DOS BOX .



was für meldungen? (kein bock code zu lesen)
und: was denkst du denn soltle er sonst machen?


----------



## Hoschi49 (26. Jul 2004)

ich habe mir ne appletansicht gedacht mit appletviewer aber so wies aussieht ist das kein applet nicht wahr !?!

also in java kann ich applets programmieren und sachen die inner dos box ausgegeben werden...


was gibts da noch


sry glaub bin echt noobig  ???:L 

aber bald kommt mein java buch!


beim pdf lesen krieg ich kopgschmerzen :autsch:


----------



## Beni (26. Jul 2004)

Hoschi49 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> haste das einrücken automatisch gemacht? wenn ja sag please wie !?!



 :shock:  Du bist der erste der mal bemerkt, dass sein Post verändert wurde  :applaus: 

Nee, diese 15 Zeilen hab ich noch von Hand gemacht   , aber IDE's wie z.B. <werbung> Eclipse </werbung> können das machen (und noch viel mehr  )

Also Java-Applet ist hier wohl falsch gewählt, weil das nichts mit einem Applet zu tun hat.
Wähl mal "Basic Application" (oder was ähnliches, was für ein Tool benutzt du überhaupt? ), denn eine "static main( String[] args )" funktioniert nur in einer Application.

[Edit: postet doch nicht so schnell, komm ja gar nicht zum antworten  :cry:  ]


----------



## Roar (26. Jul 2004)

tja Beni, mach weniger werbung für  :? eclipse  :? 
dann bist du schneller  :bae:


----------



## Hoschi49 (26. Jul 2004)

ich habe JCreator, habe jetzt einfach auf New File gedrückt, also kein Project !!


Dann auf execute File ( auch ohne vorher zu compilen ) <- geht also klar


das erinnert mich stark an C++ 

Theoretisch kann ich diesen Code auch in einem Applet unterbringen  :?: 


Danke euch,
Super Forum :applaus:


p.s. das mit basic application funzt , ich mach jetzt einfach immer F7 dann F5 thx


----------



## Beni (26. Jul 2004)

> Theoretisch kann ich diesen Code auch in einem Applet unterbringen


Theoretisch schon. Aber die Ausgabe von dem "System.out.println" ist dann ziemlich gut versteckt.

Und das "public static void main" wird nicht automatisch aufgerufen, das müsstest du von Hand aus dem Applet heraus tun.


----------

